#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  Important Technical SEO Checklist in 2018

## Katren

Hello Guys!

I’m really happy to discuss with all of you  :Smile: 

Do you have any questions about the technical SEO checklist (If you want a Technically Perfect Site in 2018), Please come and ask your questions one by one with proper explanation? Don’t hesitate to ask me your doubts. I’m here to answer your valid questions.

Hope you all are having so much of doubts regarding which technical SEO part we really need to focus in 2018. Please come ask your any queries regarding this

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello Guys!
> 
> I’m really happy to discuss with all of you 
> 
> Do you have any questions about the technical SEO checklist (If you want a Technically Perfect Site in 2018), Please come and ask your questions one by one with proper explanation? Don’t hesitate to ask me your doubts. I’m here to answer your valid questions.
> 
> Hope you all are having so much of doubts regarding which technical SEO part we really need to focus in 2018. Please come ask your any queries regarding this


Thanks For Creating this thread Katren, Can you list down the main checklist in technical SEO for 2018?

----------


## Katren

> Thanks For Creating this thread Katren, Can you list down the main checklist in technical SEO for 2018?



Hello Bavya,

It's quite interesting to ask this from you! Are you interested to learn regarding this?

Great question! There are nine important factors are there. Here I listed down each and every point.



*Sitemap*  Without errors, we need to create the sitemap file and submit via GSC.*Index page*  Important pages need to be allowed.*Crawling*  This is a process for Googlebot finds new and latest updated pages to be added to the Google index. so, we need to fix the duplicate issues and broken links.*Robots.txt * Important pages need to be allowed. Only secure files need to be disallowed.*Mobile Friendly*  Google roll out the Mobile first indexing, so its very important.*Internal Links*  Every IBL links should be in live without broken.*HTTPS*  One of the ranking signal, Morethan 70% business owners moved to HTTPS.*Page Speed*  It will impact on the UX, So we need to give the high priority and*Recrawling via GSC * If Above 8 factors have been corrected without any single mistake, we can ask to SE to re-crawl.


I hope you can understand what I mentioned here. If you have any further clarifications, please ask your doubts here.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello Bavya,
> 
> It's quite interesting to ask this from you! Are you interested to learn regarding this?
> 
> Great question! There are nine important factors are there. Here I listed down each and every point.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sitemap* – Without errors, we need to create the sitemap file and submit via GSC.*Index page* – Important pages need to be allowed.*Crawling* – This is a process for Googlebot finds new and latest updated pages to be added to the Google index. so, we need to fix the duplicate issues and broken links.*Robots.txt –* Important pages need to be allowed. Only secure files need to be disallowed.*Mobile Friendly* – Google roll out the Mobile first indexing, so it’s very important.*Internal Links* – Every IBL links should be in live without broken.*HTTPS* – One of the ranking signal, Morethan 70% business owners moved to HTTPS.*Page Speed* – It will impact on the UX, So we need to give the high priority and*Recrawling via GSC –* If Above 8 factors have been corrected without any single mistake, we can ask to SE to re-crawl.
> ...


Thanks for the reply katern, Yeah I knew about these factors and you also gave me a brief explanation, once again thank you :Smile:

----------


## Katren

> Thanks for the reply katern, Yeah I knew about these factors and you also gave me a brief explanation, once again thank you



I'm so happy to explain to you regarding the Tech SEO  :Smile:  If you need any clarification regarding this, Don't hesitate and get back to me! I'm here to help you always  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> I'm so happy to explain to you regarding the Tech SEO  If you need any clarification regarding this, Don't hesitate and get back to me! I'm here to help you always


Hi Katern 
Can you give me a little deep explanation about Index page and Robots.txt ? Thanks in advance.

----------


## Katren

> Hi





> Katern 
> Can you give me a little deep explanation about Index page andRobots.txt ? Thanks in advance.





Hello Bhavya,


Okay, sure, Let me explain it simply 




Actually, The Robots.txt means, it tells to the search engine which page needs to crawl and which page no need to crawl in the particular site. If you don't want to crawl any particular page in your web, you simply define it with disallow. 


This is a format of Creating robots.txt file:


Basic format:
---------------
User-agent: [user-agent name]
Disallow: [URL string not to be crawled]


And also we should focus on the following method as well.



The robots.txt file must be placed in a websites top-level directory (root).Robots.txt is case sensitive: the file should be named robots.txt (not Robots.txt, robots.TXT).If you have any subdomain, you need to create the robots.txt file separately. Like this: (at blog.abcd.com/robots.txt and abcd.com/robots.txt)

This is the way to check the robots. txt file: https://domain.com/robots.txt

Hope you can understand  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello Bhavya,
> 
> 
> Okay, sure, Let me explain it simply 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, The Robots.txt means, it tells to the search engine which page needs to crawl and which page no need to crawl in the particular site. If you don't want to crawl any particular page in your web, you simply define it with disallow. 
> ...


Thanks so much for this simple and brief explanation, yeah I understood it, :Smile:  I think you forgot to tell about index page. :Wink:

----------


## subasan

> Hello Guys!
> 
> I’m really happy to discuss with all of you 
> 
> Do you have any questions about the technical SEO checklist (If you want a Technically Perfect Site in 2018), Please come and ask your questions one by one with proper explanation? Don’t hesitate to ask me your doubts. I’m here to answer your valid questions.
> 
> Hope you all are having so much of doubts regarding which technical SEO part we really need to focus in 2018. Please come ask your any queries regarding this



I have little knowledge on SEO's. Where can I start as a beginner? Appreciate your effort. Thanks.

----------

